# xorg 7.5, usb keyboard freezes gui for a short time



## hedgehog (Aug 11, 2010)

when I attach an usb keyboard, gui freezes for second or so every time I switch language or hit num lock/caps lock buttons. mostly annoying in games or while watching movies in background. i have tried Defeder keyboard (can't remember exact model) and Flexible Full Sized. Everything smooth with ps/2 keyboard.

FreeBSD 8.0-p3
Xorg 7.5
KDE 4.4.5

hald and dbus are enabled


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 11, 2010)

It's not clear what you mean by "switch language".  How are you doing that?

Maybe something to do with kbdmux (4).

Of course, our old friend AllowEmptyInput Off in xorg.conf is always possible, but it doesn't sound much like that type of problem.  Worth checking, anyway.


----------



## hedgehog (Aug 11, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> It's not clear what you mean by "switch language".  How are you doing that?


sorry, i meant switching keyboard layout (from russian to english and vice versa, alt+shift hotkey with my settings)



			
				wblock said:
			
		

> Of course, our old friend AllowEmptyInput Off in xorg.conf is always possible, but it doesn't sound much like that type of problem.  Worth checking, anyway.


I don't have this option in xorg.conf, but I'll give it a try


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 11, 2010)

hedgehog said:
			
		

> I don't have this option in xorg.conf, but I'll give it a try



(AllowEmptyInput)

Sorry, I was unclear.  You should not set AllowEmptyInput in xorg.conf.  Leave it out.

Some USB keyboards are composite devices, both a keyboard and mouse in one.  If yours is that way, setting moused_enable="YES" in /etc/rc.conf and restarting may help.  At least it makes switching between X and console faster.


----------



## hedgehog (Aug 11, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> (AllowEmptyInput)
> Sorry, I was unclear.  You should not set AllowEmptyInput in xorg.conf.  Leave it out.


okie



			
				wblock said:
			
		

> (AllowEmptyInput)Some USB keyboards are composite devices, both a keyboard and mouse in one.


not in my case. and I have ps/2 mouse


----------

